# Hysteroscopic Morcellation of endometrial tissue



## jprince71 (Feb 2, 2012)

MD did hysteroscopic morcellation of endometrial tissue. Smith and Nephew operating system was used to morcellate the dysfunctional appearing endometrial tissue. Do I use code 58558 or 58563?


----------

